# Green Water



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi can anyone help I have a large pond in the garden with Kio in it has 2 pumps going one with a uv filter until a couple of weeks ago the water was so clear now it"s more like pea soup theres no blanket weed just this awful green water dont know alot about ponds as we bought the fish and pond as part of the house sale


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

With increased water temperatures, higher sunlight exposure and a higher concentration of dissolved excess nutrients from fish waste (as a result of increased metabolism) and uneaten food; free-floating algae cells will flourish during the spring and summer months. This typically results in what is commonly known as an algae bloom.

The best long-term cure would be to replace the UV clarifier tube. The output strength and efficiency of Ultra-Violet tubes decreases within the space of a few months. Replacing the tube could have a marked difference on the algae.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Pleccy i will try changing the tube but this did"nt happen last year the pond stayed clear all summer it"s so bad I cant even see the fish will this harm them as there great big monsters would"nt want to lose them


----------



## 5petlady (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with pleccy. The summer can do a number on pond water. I use pondlife turbo twist and haven't had green water in almost 5 summers. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

5petlady said:


> I agree with pleccy. The summer can do a number on pond water. I use pondlife turbo twist and haven't had green water in almost 5 summers. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Yep, I agree with Pleccy too. He knows his stuff. It's mostly due to the warm weather and extended photo period. There are chemicals which will get rid of it, but you best avoiding them and use your UV instead. The bulb should be changed each season because the level of useful UV severely diminishes after six months.


----------

